# Cars for SSBBW



## aheartofstars (Aug 11, 2008)

I am trying to go on a road trip next week. We would like to rent a car, but I am worried about getting a car that I don't fit in. I have the choices of a Hyundai Accent, Ford Focus, Pontiac G6, Ford Escape, Ford Fusion, Chevy Aveo, Nissan Versa, Kia Rio, Chevy Cobalt, Mazda 6, Chevy Malibu, Chevy Impala, Pontiac Vibe, or Chevy Monte Carlo. I weigh about 466 at a height of 5'6" and I am a size 34. I own a Ford Taurus, and I am able to fit and buckle up without any issue. I know I can call and try them out, but I would like some feedback first. I'm a bit embarassed about calling and saying I'm too fat to fit in most cars. Thanks!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't know very much about cars but I personally think the Ford Focus is kind of small. It's a compact car. The Ford Fusion is the next step up, it's a mid-size and I personally do not have any problem with it but I'm like 315 pounds so I can't really speak for you. Sorry I can't help very much.


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 11, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't know very much about cars but I personally think the Ford Focus is kind of small. It's a compact car. The Ford Fusion is the next step up, it's a mid-size and I personally do not have any problem with it but I'm like 315 pounds so I can't really speak for you. Sorry I can't help very much.



May I ask what size you are or your height? Also, when you are in the Ford Focus do you feel like there is still belt room? Thank you. I don't mean to put you on the spot or anything.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 11, 2008)

aheartofstars said:


> May I ask what size you are or your height? Also, when you are in the Ford Focus do you feel like there is still belt room? Thank you. I don't mean to put you on the spot or anything.



Oh it's fine. I'm 5'7" and I wear a size 26 or 28. I'm able to buckle the seatbelt just fine, but I'm not sure how much extra there is in the belt - I've never really paid much attention to be honest. 

Honestly, I don't suggest the Ford Focus - there just isn't much room inside there because it's a compact. My mom has a Ford Fusion and I love it - it's a lot more comfortable than the Focus. For the record, my Mom is about a size 28 or possibly 30 and she fits just fine in the Fusion. I still can't vouch for you obviously, but I think it'd be a better choice than the Focus.

As for the other cars, I don't think I've ever been in any of them so I can't really comment on how well they would work - something else might work a lot better than the Fusion. That's just based on my limited experience.

EDIT: I take that back - I have been in a Chevy Malibu. It's also smaller than the Fusion, but still better than the Focus in my opinion. I found the drivers side of the Malibu to be a bit small, but I'm not sure if you're planning on driving or just riding.

EDIT AGAIN!: Sorry, apparently I'm not reading over the list well. I've driven and riden in a Cobalt as well. It is also a compact car, so it's a bit on the smaller side.


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 11, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Oh it's fine. I'm 5'7" and I wear a size 26 or 28. I'm able to buckle the seatbelt just fine, but I'm not sure how much extra there is in the belt - I've never really paid much attention to be honest.
> 
> Honestly, I don't suggest the Ford Focus - there just isn't much room inside there because it's a compact. My mom has a Ford Fusion and I love it - it's a lot more comfortable than the Focus. For the record, my Mom is about a size 28 or possibly 30 and she fits just fine in the Fusion. I still can't vouch for you obviously, but I think it'd be a better choice than the Focus.
> 
> As for the other cars, I don't think I've ever been in any of them so I can't really comment on how well they would work - something else might work a lot better than the Fusion. That's just based on my limited experience.



I meant to type Fusion instead of Focus. oops. I appreciate your help though! Thanks.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh, you're welcome. And I added a few edited notes on my last post about the other cars.


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 11, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Oh, you're welcome. And I added a few edited notes on my last post about the other cars.



haha. It's okay. I appreciate your help. We are supposed to be splitting the driving.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Aug 11, 2008)

The new taruses (the old ford five-hundred) seemed to be large enough to accomidate most sized people.


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 11, 2008)

Just to make it easier for everyone, these are the cars that are available at my local rental places:

*Ford*: Focus, Escape, Fusion

*Hyundai:* Accent

*Pontiac*: G6, Vibe

*Nissan*: Versa

*Chevrolet:* Aveo, Cobalt, Malibu, Impala, Monte Carlo

*Mazda: *6

*Kia:* Rio


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 11, 2008)

danbsc29630 said:


> The new taruses (the old ford five-hundred) seemed to be large enough to accomidate most sized people.



I own a Taurus, but I can not take it on the road trip. I need to rent a car and I am only able to choose from the following: 


*Ford*: Focus, Escape, Fusion

*Hyundai:* Accent

*Pontiac*: G6, Vibe

*Nissan*: Versa

*Chevrolet:* Aveo, Cobalt, Malibu, Impala, Monte Carlo

*Mazda: *6

*Kia:* Rio


----------



## danbsc29630 (Aug 11, 2008)

I guess I read through too fast with the Taurus recomendation lol. How many people are going? What are their sizes? How long of a drive are you taking on?


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 11, 2008)

danbsc29630 said:


> I guess I read through too fast with the Taurus recomendation lol. How many people are going? What are their sizes? How long of a drive are you taking on?



lol. I understand. I do that sort of thing all the time =P

It is going to be me and another friend. She is a skinny woman, so there isn't an issue with her body size. We are still up in the air about what we are doing. Originally we were going to go from NJ to Chicago and then Boston, but we may now only go to one of the cities, come back early, and do a bunch of stuff in NJ.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Aug 11, 2008)

Donni and I just rented from Avis at LAX. We normally get a Monte Carlo but they've stopped doing them there. They were good about it and let us try out a bunch of cars. We ended up getting a Cobalt, small car overall but has plenty of room in front for Donni to drive


----------



## Haunted (Aug 12, 2008)

aheartofstars said:


> I own a Taurus, but I can not take it on the road trip. I need to rent a car and I am only able to choose from the following:
> 
> 
> *Ford*: Focus, Escape, Fusion
> ...



I recommend the Impala or Monte Carlo the Malibu may do fine also


----------



## user 29363 (Aug 12, 2008)

you cant go wrong with a chevy


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 12, 2008)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Donni and I just rented from Avis at LAX. We normally get a Monte Carlo but they've stopped doing them there. They were good about it and let us try out a bunch of cars. We ended up getting a Cobalt, small car overall but has plenty of room in front for Donni to drive



Is your Donni super sized?


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 12, 2008)

Haunted said:


> I recommend the Impala or Monte Carlo the Malibu may do fine also


 Thank you for the suggestion


----------



## SpecialK (Aug 12, 2008)

I did some test driving last year before I bought my Hyundai Elantra so I've been in a few of these cars....


Ford: Focus, Escape, Fusion <--- the only one I can comment on here is the Focus.... standard compact car size.

Hyundai: Accent <--- which Accents are sub-compacts, I think, you'd be surprised at the room inside. As a size 24-26 bottom, I think this car would be uncomfortable for me for a long drive.

Pontiac: G6, Vibe <--- not sure if it was a G5 or G6 I tried, but basically the exact same as a Cobalt. I wasn't crazy about the Vibe, but I know some supersize friends who had one for years and loved it.

Nissan: Versa <--- never tried this personally, but I think it aligns with other compacts.

Chevrolet: Aveo, Cobalt, Malibu, Impala, Monte Carlo <--- you'll probably find the Aveo too small. I drove a Cobalt before I bought my Elantra and it was a nice car. Not a lot of hip room, but equivalent to what I have now. The other cars might give you more room, but again you'd miss out on the gas mileage.

Mazda: 6 <--- Shame it's not a Mazda 5 which is the wagon. I rented one of those once (supposed to get a Cobalt but they were all out) and I LOVED it! Still think that's what I should've bought.

Kia: Rio <--- sub-compact similar to the Aveo and Accent. Having had poor experience with a Sportage in the past, I'd never in good conscience recommend a Kia to anyone.


----------



## Kennys770 (Aug 12, 2008)

aheartofstars said:


> I am trying to go on a road trip next week. We would like to rent a car, but I am worried about getting a car that I don't fit in. I have the choices of a Hyundai Accent, Ford Focus, Pontiac G6, Ford Escape, Ford Fusion, Chevy Aveo, Nissan Versa, Kia Rio, Chevy Cobalt, Mazda 6, Chevy Malibu, Chevy Impala, Pontiac Vibe, or Chevy Monte Carlo. I weigh about 466 at a height of 5'6" and I am a size 34. I own a Ford Taurus, and I am able to fit and buckle up without any issue. I know I can call and try them out, but I would like some feedback first. I'm a bit embarassed about calling and saying I'm too fat to fit in most cars. Thanks!



A number of the cars you mention are just really small, such as the Aveo, Versa, Rio and Cobalt. Others would seem to be more appropriate. Of those you have listed, I would recommend the Malibu, Impala and Monte Carlo, and possibly the Vibe, since as I recall you can put the seats back pretty far in it.

You might also find the Mazda 6 works for you.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Aug 12, 2008)

I am personally over 300 and my husband has a Versa. I hate driving the thing cuz I feel squished so I could imagine someone bigger than I would have even more of an issue. The leg room is great but I don't need leg room ( Im 5'4"), I need BUTT room and it does not seem to have enough.
IMHO


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 12, 2008)

Malibu, Malibu, Malibu!  I'm 485 and 5'3", and I bought a Chevy Malibu back in January. LOTS of room - it was the only thing I've driven in a long time where the wheel didn't press into my belly.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 12, 2008)

As anyone who has seen my pics on here knows, im fairly large and definitely considered a ssbbw. I bought a Kia Rondo in February and I love it. It has plenty of room between my belly and the steering wheel and the seat belt fits with plenty of room to spare. It's a nice roomy car and has good gas mileage (29 mpg) on top of it.


----------



## luvhips (Aug 12, 2008)

As an ex Ford dealer who sold both new and used ford cars and trucks as well as most used makes and models it's a tough call. Since i've sold cars to many supersized people it all depends how you are built. If its hip room you need be very careful of vehicles with center consoles. If you have a protruding rear or large bust make shure you have enough seat travel and are able to reach the pedals. My suggestion would be to go to the rental company or car dealerships at an off hour and see what vehicle you feel most comfortable in. I had a fat friendly dealership. I would meet with customers if they were to embarrassed to try cars for size either before the showroom opened or after it closed.
RE: seat belts in some cars have shorter belts, but the good news is most car companies offer seat belt extenders. The only time i did not feel good about selling a car was to a very ssbbw who only wanted a mustang. She had her bust and stomach touching the wheel and had to struggle to turn it. If you physically don't want to try cars on for size go online and look uo interior dimensions. Its not perfict like buying items from a catalog but it should give you a pretty good idea. Have a good trip.


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 12, 2008)

SpecialK said:


> I did some test driving last year before I bought my Hyundai Elantra so I've been in a few of these cars....
> 
> 
> Ford: Focus, Escape, Fusion <--- the only one I can comment on here is the Focus.... standard compact car size.
> ...



Thanks a lot for your advice.


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 12, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Malibu, Malibu, Malibu!  I'm 485 and 5'3", and I bought a Chevy Malibu back in January. LOTS of room - it was the only thing I've driven in a long time where the wheel didn't press into my belly.



Awesome! thank you for responding. Can you buckle the seat belt okay?


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 12, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> I am personally over 300 and my husband has a Versa. I hate driving the thing cuz I feel squished so I could imagine someone bigger than I would have even more of an issue. The leg room is great but I don't need leg room ( Im 5'4"), I need BUTT room and it does not seem to have enough.
> IMHO



Thanks. It has been my experience that a lot of the Asian cars are built small, but as a culture they are smaller in size than the US, so I suppose that makes sense.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 12, 2008)

Hmm, I use an extender, but I CAN buckle the seatbelt if I have to. It's just uncomfortably tight. Unfortunately, we're all built so differently that there's no way to tell if it's going to fit you in advance or not. Hey - just had an idea - why don't you go into the rental car place the day before you rent the car and just tell them you're renting soon and want to look at different cars to see how they'll work for you?


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 12, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hmm, I use an extender, but I CAN buckle the seatbelt if I have to. It's just uncomfortably tight. Unfortunately, we're all built so differently that there's no way to tell if it's going to fit you in advance or not. Hey - just had an idea - why don't you go into the rental car place the day before you rent the car and just tell them you're renting soon and want to look at different cars to see how they'll work for you?



Ultimately, I will go and try it out, but I wanted to have a working knowledge beforehand. I didn't want to try to get into a super small car and embarrass myself. Also, different rental places have different cars. I want to go to the rental place that has a selection that I will be okay with. At least this way, I can try out cars that I have a good idea will fit me.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 12, 2008)

The only one of those that I've actually tried is the Vibe....back when they first came out. I was probably around 460-470 then, and when I got in I knew instantly I was in trouble. I was jammed behind the steering wheel so badly I needed help getting out.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, I should have mentioned - the G6 did NOT work for me at all - I rented one to drive to DC, and it was horrible. The seatbelt definitely did not fit. However, I seem to remember another SS person saying she loved it - so, YMMV, of course. 

Good luck, aheartofstars. This can be REALLY stressful.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 12, 2008)

i'm 5'11 and around 400lbs (not sure what it is since baby was born.. a lot less is suspect) but we just got ourselves a Chevy Malibu and it's quite roomy. I could fit easily behind the wheel without my belly touching it (unlike my taurus which i had to recline my chair a little) and i dont even put it back all the way to drive it. We can fit two car seats and a fat adult in the back too. It's a squeeze but still doable.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Aug 13, 2008)

aheartofstars said:


> Is your Donni super sized?



Yes, she's 5'10 and about 500, with a big belly


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Aug 13, 2008)

I recently went on a roadtrip myself and had the same concern. Im 5'10 410lbs. I rent "mid size" but the place I rent usually runs outta them so I get a free upgrade to a full size! I was placed in a Impala last time. It had tons of room and I had no problem doing up the belt. My Aunt just bought a Cobolt, I only rode in it I didnt get a chance to drive it but there was lots of room it aswell. Im renting again next week and I hope I get the same car!!! 

My gran just bought an 08 Ford Edge. I cant do up the belt in the front seat but I can in the back.... Strange!!


----------



## shinyapple (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm just under 5'4" and weigh about 517. I've done a lot of rentals over the last couple of years as I travel, so here is my opinion on your best options:

Pontiac G6 - This is going to depend on the size of your belly/apron. I was comfortable getting in and out once I adjusted the seat to my liking. It was a really sporty car too, which appealed greatly.

Pontiac Vibe - I just test drove one of these a few weeks ago. I've loved the design and it was a decent fit. They also get killer gas milage, so if fuel costs are a factor, this might be a good option.

Chevy Malibu/Impala - Both these cars were plenty roomy for me. I preferred the Malibu just because the Impala seemed wastefully large to me from the inside for only one person. 

I will say this: I recently rented a car while mine was in the shop and had to go with what they had on hand since it was the weekend and a last minute need. I drove a Dodge Caliber for two weeks and hated it. I fit behind the wheel fine, but maneuvering in and out of the car itself was hell. The door seemed oddly shaped or the seat was in a strange place or something, but I always felt awkward and silly hauling myself behind the wheel.

We seem to be a similar size, so I hope this helps  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 13, 2008)

aheartofstars said:


> Is your Donni super sized?




Honey I am very supersized. 500+lbs and all belly It is a 2 door Cobalt though, not a 4 door.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 13, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Malibu, Malibu, Malibu!  I'm 485 and 5'3", and I bought a Chevy Malibu back in January. LOTS of room - it was the only thing I've driven in a long time where the wheel didn't press into my belly.



It is definitely all about shape. I am only 30lbs heavier than you and I could not even get in the door. I think cos I am so big in the belly that when I go to sit down I double in size...whereas if I had hips and an ass I might fit more places. I did try a Malibu cos I remembered them being big, but alas a small as 2 door Chevy Cobalt works much much better....not only did I get in the door but I can drive it without my belly on the wheel!


----------



## white_shinobi (Aug 15, 2008)

aheartofstars said:


> I am trying to go on a road trip next week. We would like to rent a car, but I am worried about getting a car that I don't fit in. I have the choices of a Hyundai Accent, Ford Focus, Pontiac G6, Ford Escape, Ford Fusion, Chevy Aveo, Nissan Versa, Kia Rio, Chevy Cobalt, Mazda 6, Chevy Malibu, Chevy Impala, Pontiac Vibe, or Chevy Monte Carlo. I weigh about 466 at a height of 5'6" and I am a size 34. I own a Ford Taurus, and I am able to fit and buckle up without any issue. I know I can call and try them out, but I would like some feedback first. I'm a bit embarassed about calling and saying I'm too fat to fit in most cars. Thanks!



I would say the impala. I own one it is roomy and if you have problems fitting the armrest in the middle usually folds up.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 15, 2008)

aheartofstars said:


> I own a Taurus, but I can not take it on the road trip. I need to rent a car and I am only able to choose from the following:
> 
> 
> *Ford*: Focus, Escape, Fusion
> ...



The Ford Escape very closely resembles the Ford Explorer in design if I remember correctly. My wife is taller than you but was at one time close to your weight. She fit fairly well into that vehicle. 

Also, don't be embarrassed to tell the rental car people that you need a larger car that you can fit into. That is something they often address in selecting a car for someone, we've found them to be very professional about it in our experiences.


----------



## JMNYC (Aug 16, 2008)

I've pounded the daylights out of all the cars on your list.

Get the Escape, and try to get the hybrid if they've got one.


----------



## Volt01 (Aug 5, 2019)

i personally use a big ford econoline van, and it works well for my plus size friend. i had it customized. its really great if you have the money for gas.


----------

